# Choosing Woodworking Equipment,Tools & Machinery



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Often I see people within woodworking communities disagreeing on which brands of woodworking equipment , tools and machinery to use. It made me wonder how people new to woodworking ever decide.

How do YOU choose which brands or models to purchase?

Do you trust online reviews? Ask your friends?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

By following threads here on LJ….
I key in on opinions and preferences of respected community members….

I check several sources of online reviews (salt must also be used)....

If the price is right…. A CL deal is the way to go….

I also consider features & anticipate the amount of use a tool/machine will receive….
Then buy the best "value" for ME….

I try to avoid impulse buys… research is important!!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I follow pretty much the pattern Randy does but season it a bit with, when buying older machinery, the reputation of the company. I have to get my hands on the tool before I buy it, buying sight unseen like on the internet has always left me cold. Mind you I did buy a new Triton router over the internet but based on magazine reviews and info collected here.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Great question….I think it all comes down to the guts of trying something, then (hopefully) learning from that and then repeat. I believe anyone can make great things from many tools….....just need to think it through….

And CL…...!


----------



## jiggles (Nov 26, 2014)

I moved recently and sold my table saw, band saw and planer jointer and when I got to the new location I also sold my drum sander. I looked at a lot of the equipment out there and went back to most of the same tools I had used for 15 years. I did not get another planer jointer and the drum sander I got was bigger than my old one. My table saw I had was a 12" grizzly, band saw was 16" grizzly the planer jointer was an 8" grizzly the drum sander was a 10/20 jet. My new stuff is a 10" grizzly table saw an anniversary model grizzly bandsaw I think it is 17", a 18/36 grizzly drum sander. Setup with the table saw was right on. I also added the router table extension. I could not find a better quality for the money with my grizzly tools.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm with the others - lots of research, poking around the reviews here and asking in the forums - trying to take it all in with a grain of salt and figuring out what will work best for what you're going to use it for and the space confines you have to work in. That alone can be tough when trying to add new tools!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Questions. What do I REALLY need? What price range can I afford? Will it pay for itself?

Really read spec sheets. Can it do what I need it to do?

Reviews are essential. If some reviews are negative, is it situations that would happen to me? I know how I am with tools. Will it withstand me?


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket,

There are three areas of interest for me when I purchase a woodworking tool. They probably are a bit different than most other's qualifications. First is do I need it. If not, then I have bills to pay with that money. Second is, as with others, what folks here have mentioned about the product. I trust the reviews people provide here. Third is can I afford it. I would love a Lie Neilson hand plane but I will never pay $300 or so for a nice plane. I won't spend $2k on a table saw. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

What a great topic Cricket, I was contemplating on posting something in relation to your thread earlier today so I'll post it here, speaking for yours truly, when I started out I didn't have deep pockets so I had to rely on low rated tools that are sold from places such as Harbor Freight and that's how I got my start, I wasn't aware of LJ's at the time either but from experience, Every tool that I've purchased from Harbor freight has already failed, and there are quite a few more like many tools that I've since weeded out due to the failures mostly all from HF, I now only buy top quality tools, If someone is just starting out and or just doing weekend type stuff than low quality might do but anything that requires precision HF isn't it either, everyone has to start somewhere but the way I see it, I've spent more money in the long run by replacing faulty equipment than if I had just purchased high quality from the beginning.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

For handheld tools such as drills and saws I am pretty faithful to certain brands that I have used and my dad used before me. That's not to say I won't take advantage of a good deal on another brand. For larger things I pretty much use craigslist and buy what's the right price and right class of tool. My table saw I bought new from grizzly because of the ad I saw in wood magazine and the fact that I live fairly close to the store and could go,pick it up. I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon and will read the reviews and compare before I decide which to buy.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

For power tools, avoid the new Craftsman stuff. I have a few of them and their motors suck.
Look at Makita, Bosch,Grizzly, Fein. etc.
Most of time the cost will dictate what you buy. Try them out at a buddy's shop if you can. or do a hands on in the store to see if you like they way the tool is set up.
This forum is a good way to get feed back on an individual tool that you are looking at, too. There are 105,000 woodworkers here and they have the full range of all the tolls sold!

Also, there are reviews on toll on line to see how other people like them who have already spent the money!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I really tend to over-research my purchases: read all the reviews I can find, check out the spec sheets, etc. I've been pretty lucky with some of the cheap tools I purchased when just starting out: my HF spindle sander is still going strong and my original Ryobi router refuses to die!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I always know what's best. So I just listen to myself and expect others to do the same.

Edit: and stuff


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I always do my own research. When I read reviews of tools (or anything else) the reviews (opinions) seem to vary so greatly and I never know what the skill level or qualifications are of the person doing the reviews.
A review is a starting point…but we all have to edumicate our selves and learn.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I learn almost everything I need to know about woodworking tools from hanging out at forums, such as this one. I generally don't trust reviews, as they are too often very short sighted-the person doing the review is not using the tool in the real world for any considerable amount of time.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I do research unless it's a known name at a great discount. Like the last craftsman zip code table saw. Clearance with the biesy fence for 300 and freud router bits for 25 cents a piece. I also buy a lot at auctions as I did tonight 50 cold chisels with a 1"& 1/2" keen kutter socket chisel and a keen kutter 1/4" mortising chisel all for the steep price of $5 bucks.

I would recommend the auction route for everyone lots of deals to be had and nice hammers cricket, I love hammers.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I started about the same time as the web so I had to rely on magazine reviews and basically chose to trust established brands like Delta, Porter Cable, etc. Nowadays I read internet reviews, especially the bad ones, and look for patterns. People complaining about lots of different things probably means poor quality control. People complaining about one or two things means a design flaw.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

My train of thought ran with the tools I learned my trade on. I consider myself fortunate to have worked for, with and along side many carpenters, framers and finish, roofers and sidewallers to see all the tools used in the trade. Tools that once were held in high esteem are now considered junk and vice-versa junk tools reaching the top. Now that I no longer frame for a living and spend more time with weensy things my MO has switched from tough reliable to precision and I find myself gravitating to hand tools and or handmade tools like handsaw miter boxes, shooting boards, chisels and gouges etc..

I need a rabbit/shoulder plane!


----------



## TheCutWorx (Sep 17, 2014)

I go with free.99 prices, never go wrong!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

hard to narrow down. Certainly taking classes at Marc Adams… he choses the best tools for whatever job in the shop. So there is a real mish mosh of brands based on what works.
LJ review, and magazine reviews.

In the end it is also a matter of how complex the tool is and how much I intend to use it.
Key items/machinery - - I get the best I can afford and expect to "cry once" on the purchase.

But I also have some Harbor freight stuff, like their 12 inh disc sander. because all it is…. is a motor with a disk mounted on it, there are no complex mechanism, nor alignment… so I felt fine that if it spun without runout… it would do that for years to come.

Admit that today it becomes harder as EVERYTHING comes from Taiwan… likely from the same assembly lines, just changing paint color, so a lot of argued differences only exist in perception based on when those machines were made here a decade ago.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

First of all, I've been around the block for a bunch of decades, so I keep in mine it's Ford vs Chevy world out there, even when dealing with tools. As such, if someone says one brand is better than all others, I keep that in mind.

One more thing I've picked up is, sometimes you have to go cheap, but don't go there, unless you have to. For example, I watched my first Unisaw and other equipment move to someone else's house in the course of becoming single. When I started over again, it was with a Harbor Freight disposable table saw and such. They got me going again and now I have a MUCH nicer shop than I had the first time.

One of my cabinets has a three PC routers, a Hitachi monster, a Bosch and a Trend. My table runs PC's biggest. My over arm pin router is mounted with a Dewalt. My Router Crafter has another PC. There might be one or two more floating about, but, at the end of the day, they're all good routers for how I use them. Of course, key is, they are all name brand.

My barrel jig saw is a Bosch. I suspect the Festool is a bit smoother, but I doubt its one hundred fifty dollars smoother and I keep in mind they are copying Bosch.

On sanders, I have a bunch and they range from a Fein Tool or a PC random orbit, variable speed sander-polisher to a Powermatic drum-disk or my Jet oscillating spindle sander. Again, they are all name brand and they're keeping me happy.

I think one of the things that helps insure success is asking the question, "[w]ould a professional buy and use this?"


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I read the reviews on various forums.
Since I belong to a wood working guild with a widely varied membership, I usually contact the member considered most knowledge in the use of the tool that I'm considering. ie scrolls saw, go to his shop and play with his toys err tools.

My theory is by the best that you can afford and cry about the cost once. When you buy cheap crap, you cry every time you have to replace it.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Nobody I know is into wood working. Other buddies are into auto mechanics, computers, etc. So I would say 90% of my knowledge, decision making, and desire comes from LumberJocks. When something comes up of interest (a tool or project), I research it with the search function here. I do not look at one person's opinion, but many. And I weigh it against my own needs, real estate space, etc.
That being said, I choose my brands based on "quality enough for me". I am not production shop nor precision fine wood worker (yet). From LJ's, I have learned the majority of brand names and look for them brand new or used or auctions, depending on how big my wallet is that week.


----------



## RobertKleeman (Aug 21, 2011)

I think its the same for me as most of the previous comments. Research is everything, That said over the years I have purchased a few "dogs" that while they probably should be replaced - have become old and slightly uncooperative friends.

In particular a very persnickety, slightly underpowered Grizzly 6×48 belt sander I purchased in the late 1980's. Yes 1980's and its still in the shop, and I still use it and still keep thinking I should buy something better. But hey I know its quirks!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

All beginners come here to ask what to buy…


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Rule #1. If it says Hitachi on it, it is trash. I went through 3 of thier nail guns in as many months. My Boshe is a dream to work with.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I think it's all been said. I would add that it depends on what I plan to do with the tool. Randy/aka Blackie had the same thoughts as I did when I first purchased tools. We share similar thinking now. I buy the best tool I can afford. I also ask myself do I need it, and when will I use it?

I look for the negative reviews on Amazon to see what is consistant. Another thing is to see it in person and try it out if possible.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am a review addict. I am looking at an air compressor for when I get the money. I asked the guys here, and two say a California Air Tools model#10020 or a Makita model #5200. Out of like 6 or 7 posts there are two pairs of reviews that agree on two compressors, THAT'S when I know something's worth $400. All this took place in two days time so I feel that I can get either one with absolute confidence in its ability and quality.

I look at a few places for good prices, but go to Amazon for the reviews normally.

My formula for a "good" product is: There have to be more 5 stars reviews, than 4 star. And there have to be more 4 star, than ANYTHING lower. (I have never had a good chance to experiment with that theory, but I use it anyway. )

Also, if there is a bad review where somebody can't type (spell), uses no punctuation, and uses profanity, I forget I ever saw it because I would not trust them to review anything well.

I try to go for things with at least 4.5 stars. If there isn't such a product at that site and I want it from there, I go for the best rated of the things they do have.

I have bought stuff at yard sales, but I hardly ever go. I have seen good prices there though. For example, I saw a lot of rock saws, rock grinders, and a few grinding wheels and other stuff for $400 bucks. ( If you know rocks, you know that the stuff you shape them with costs a fortune) The only reason I don't own a bunch of lapidary machines is because my friend's grandma thought that the motors wouldn't work!!!

I see her point though, If you go to a yard sale or auction, bring somebody who knows NOTHING about the "value" of stuff. You might want that tool, but it is nice to have an objective opinion to counter buying sprees.

One other point is, I go for bang for the buck. I want a track saw. I expect that IF (notice the BIG if) I get one, it will be a Festool. The reason is, I have seen the reviews, looked at the tools, and I know, that IF I get one, I will spend $1500 on a tool that I can use for a table saw, circ saw, and track saw with only a few accessories. I get about $3000 bucks of tools from a $1500 dollar tool. Obviously, a good table saw can do better than a festool at some things. BUT, I can store the festool in a closet, I can use it in the living room, around electronics and never worry about dust, and if I want to move or pick it up, I only need me, not an army of guys with back braces and the ensuing medical bills.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My wife used to believe I was impulsive but unless I need it "right now", I'm a passive shopper. Passive as opposed to actively looking for something specific. I already know what I want and have a list in my head of "if I ever see XYZ below a certain price".


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

> When I started over again, it was with a Harbor Freight disposable table saw and such. They got me going again and now I have a MUCH nicer shop than I had the first time.
> 
> - Kelly


I couldn't of said it any better, you are spot on with this statement Kelly, my experience even non complex tools purchased from HF such as Oscillating Multifunction Power Tool and their Reciprocating Saw both failed during my shop addition and thus had to be tossed, as you mentioned a starting disposable approach that can get you back up and running, once they fail I don't run out right away and purchase another, only until it's needed will I replace with a non disposable tool.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

> Nobody I know is into wood working. Other buddies are into auto mechanics, computers, etc. So I would say 90% of my knowledge, decision making, and desire comes from LumberJocks. When something comes up of interest (a tool or project), I research it with the search function here. I do not look at one person s opinion, but many. And I weigh it against my own needs, real estate space, etc.
> 
> - Holbs


Holbs, have you considered finding a local woodworking group? I joined one in my area, we have a meeting once a month and have found lots of helpful info along with everyone here on LJ's


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I do a lot of research, and it goes in stages.

The first stage is what to buy. In woodworking as in many things, there is more than one way to do something. I watch videos, read tutorials, read books, read people's blogs, and read forums to get an idea how to do something. This is when I decide how I will/would do it and what tool(s) I need to do it.

The second stage is whittling down the list of possible tools to buy, comparing features, perceived quality and price. I read the manufacturers website and magazine style reviews (online). I also check out where I can buy them (an important choice) and how much they cost. Brand loyalty and perception plays a role here also.

The final stage is reading customer reviews online. I use amazon and other commercial websites, I use forums like lumberjocks and people's blogs. I weed through them looking for reviewers that appear to actually have used the tool. Also looking for common instances of failures or useful attributes.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

After hearing and/or seeing ads on a tool I may be thinking of, I try to see there are any out there on the shelves of the big box stores, Woodcraft, etc., so I can actually put my hands on it for the feel and operation of any switches, etc., that will be used while actually using it. I do also read some, sometimes a lot of reviews on different tools that I may be buying. I try to buy, "made in the USA" as much as possible. Some people that write reviews are, well, I just look over some of them. I think you should have a very good understanding of all the tools you use so you can do that safely and successfully. Work/Play safe. Keep makin dust ya'll. With new shiny tools, or old hand me downs, or Craig list specials, and don't forget garage sales. Yup, I went there. Even Harbor Freight has some "diamonds in the ruff"


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I try to buy mostly used equipment. I look at what is being offered and more importantly what kind of shape it's in. How much work will need to go into it to make it functional or just like new? How many and at what cost will it require in parts? Can I make the parts that are no longer available? I want to find everything wrong with it as that gives me leverage to legitimately offer a lower price. As newer stuff goes, the brand thing is out the window as too many once great manufacturers are creating price point equipment and offering it as if it represented the quality their once good name was built on. Online reviews are good, forums are better as the discussions tend to dive a bit deeper regarding the different experiences people have had with a particular tool/machine. Price is a major driving factor too, if you want to buy an expensive drill, you're going to be making expensive holes unless it last proportionately longer than a cheap drill, the value has to be there and I know this is going to vary wildly between different people in different situations.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Although you used to be able to depend on the brand of the tool, that has totally changed in the past decade or so. Any purchases I make now are based on reviews (which I've learned to take with a grain of salt and depending on the source), research and recommendations of friends in the industry. I've been very fortunate to have close friends at various industrial supply businesses, including Ballew Saw and Tool here in Springfield, MO. I've been given some insight into the current state of the tool business, as well as developments for the past 30-years. My friends have been very straight with me, recommending some brands (like Whiteside and Forest City before they became well recognized, the old PowerMatic over Delta, and when to start staying away from Delta), and which tools to stay away from.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

I read reviews on Amazon, LJ, and other sites, and I usually post a question here about a couple specific tools once I've narrowed it down. More or less when you're buying new, you get what you pay for. That said, for some tools, it doesn't matter as much. Don't buy the really cheap crap, but don't waste a lot of time debating which one is the best one to be your "forever" tool. No tool is absolutely perfect in every way, otherwise there wouldn't be more than one on the market.

What I've been finding more and more is that you rarely need to agonize over a tool purchase because most tools really are useful in multiples if you have the space-e.g., one table saw for general use and another for dadoes…one bandsaw for resawing and one for curved work…one set of chisels for general use and cleaning up glue squeeze-out, another one for fine work…one router for the router table, at least one for handheld/plunge use, and maybe several others dedicated to specific tasks or bits.


----------

